# My New Pig Pounder Coming Soon!



## shooterrick (Jan 25, 2011)

Well it looks like my trade effort with a FFL dealer has gone through.  We were 50.00 apart and today he agreed to free shipping of Shooters Pig Pounder.  Here piggy piggy piggy!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 25, 2011)

No blowing the house down for you, is there shooterRick......... looks like you can make pig cheese with that....... congrats on the new toy...


----------



## meateater (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm guessing .223? Bought me a new toy myself this morning.


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 25, 2011)

MMM,,, Here piggy Piggy,,,,,,,, just want to wisper in your ear......

Looking good Rick


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 25, 2011)

Is a CZ V58 Tactical Sporter.  Czhecoslavacian base.  Milled reciever, chromed lined barrel.  7.62x39 cal.

Looks a bit like AK but no parts interchangable and fireing control totally different.  More like fire control on YUGO.


----------



## meateater (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so worned out I didn't even look at it close, could have been a pellet gun.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 25, 2011)

That ought to bring home the bacon!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like fun


----------



## chefrob (Jan 27, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> Is a CZ V58 Tactical Sporter.  Czhecoslavacian base.  Milled reciever, chromed lined barrel.  7.62x39 cal.
> 
> Looks a bit like AK but no parts interchangable and fireing control totally different.  More like fire control on YUGO.




are all of the cz58's milled or are some stamped. how does it compare to a polytek as far as weight and smoothness of opperation?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice one Rick


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats Rick !

I was wondering if your deal went through.

Good old 7.62 !

Bear


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 27, 2011)

chefrob said:


> are all of the cz58's milled or are some stamped. how does it compare to a polytek as far as weight and smoothness of opperation?




 All CZ 58 milled recievers.  All recievers made in Czech Republic as 10 rounders do to import laws.  Czech Point is who imports for CZ and is same rifle they themselves sell.  They mill the recievers to except double stack mags or leave as single stack 10rnd recievers depending on model you choose.  5 parts are replaced with US parts to comply with Federal law. 

CIA a lesser quality operation in my opinion also sold a VZ2008 based on the same imported reciever but without a chrome lined barrel and their reputation is to say the least dubious when it comes to smithing and customer service but their product is half the cost.  Not worth it in my opinion.

Weight is 7.5 lbs loaded 30 rnds I believe.  It is still the issued military rifle in the CZech republic today in the 30rnd configuration. 

This link is to Czech Point and will give you the details of all the models.

http://www.czechpoint-usa.com/products/vz-58-rifles/


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful weapon brother!  Now all you need is to put some rails on it to mount the Aimpoint and light.  Nothing's scarier than the sound of a weapon racking then getting blinded!  Make sure you load it with frangibles, don't want any collateral damage! 

Have to admit though, I'm more of a FN and Sig guy myself.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 30, 2011)

I ordered a soft case today.  UTG discrete homeland security model 38inch.  Now for a couple 10 round mags and czhech stripper clips. LOL


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 5, 2011)

Well Shooters Pig Pounder arrives this tuesday.  To make her a bonafide pig pounder I will add:

This!  10 round shorter double stack mag.













And then this!  Scout scope mount replaces rear side blade, no smithing.   and then this ADCO Solo reflex sight. i already have.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 5, 2011)

should be fun to shoot.........


----------

